# Multimedia Audio Controller Issues XP Soundmax



## berrylips (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi, can somone please help me with my sound issues. I have no sound working at all. Can somone lead me in the right direction?? I have downloaded about 5 different drivers at this stage and none of them are working. My details are as follows:
Operating System System Model 
Windows XP Professional Service Pack 2 (build 2600) Intel Corporation 
Processor a Main Circuit Board b 
2.40 gigahertz Intel Pentium 4
8 kilobyte primary memory cache
512 kilobyte secondary memory cache Board: Intel Corporation D845GEBV2 AAA97677-106
Serial Number: ABBV31519239
Bus Clock: 133 megahertz
BIOS: Intel Corp. RG84510A.86A.0031.P16.0304111002 04/11/2003 
Drives Memory Modules c,d 
360.00 Gigabytes Usable Hard Drive Capacity
336.15 Gigabytes Hard Drive Free Space

SONY DVD RW DW-U18A [CD-ROM drive]
3.5" format removeable media [Floppy drive]

Sony Storage Media USB Device [Hard drive] (518 MB) -- drive 2
ST332082 0A USB Device [Hard drive] (320.07 GB) -- drive 1
WDC WD400JB-00ENA0 [Hard drive] (40.02 GB) -- drive 0, s/n WD-WCAD18117166, rev 05.03E05, SMART Status: Healthy 768 Megabytes Installed Memory

Slot 'J6G1' has 256 MB
Slot 'J6G2' has 512 MB 
Local Drive Volumes 

c: (NTFS on drive 0) 40.01 GB 24.25 GB free 
e: (FAT32 on drive 1) 319.99 GB 311.90 GB free 

Network Drives 
None detected 
Users (mouse over user name for details) Printers 
local user accounts last logon 
Barry 6/06/2007 1:32:24 PM (admin) 
local system accounts 
Administrator never (admin) 
Guest never 
HelpAssistant never 
SUPPORT_388945a0 never 


Marks a disabled account; Marks a locked account Canon MPC190 Printer on USB(Canon MPC190) 

Controllers Display 
Standard floppy disk controller
Intel(R) 82801DB Ultra ATA Controller
Primary IDE Channel [Controller]
Secondary IDE Channel [Controller] NVIDIA GeForce4 MX 460 (Microsoft Corporation) [Display adapter]
Default Monitor (2x)
Sony CPD-200ES [Monitor] (16.1"vis, s/n 5116154, September 1998) 
Bus Adapters Multimedia 
Intel PCI to USB Enhanced Host Controller
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C2
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C4
Intel(R) 82801DB/DBM USB Universal Host Controller - 24C7 None detected 
Communications Other Devices 
SoftV92 Data Fax Modem


1394 Net Adapter 
1394 Net Adapter #2 
Intel(R) PRO/100 VE Network Connection 
OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
VIA OHCI Compliant IEEE 1394 Host Controller
HID-compliant consumer control device (2x)
HID-compliant device
USB Human Interface Device (2x)
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Keyboard (IntelliType Pro)
Microsoft USB Dual Receiver Wireless Mouse (IntelliPoint)
USB 2.0 Root Hub
USB Composite Device
USB Mass Storage Device (2x)
USB Root Hub (3x) 
Virus Protection [Back to Top] 
ESET NOD32 antivirus system 2.70 Version 2.70 
Realtime File Scanning On 

Missing Microsoft Security Hotfixes [Back to Top] 
These required security hotfixes (using the 05/08/2007 Microsoft Security Bulletin Summary) were not found installed. Note: CIS benchmarks require that Critical and Important severity security hotfixes must be installed.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

check it is enabled in the bios and run the setup and install the drivers from your m/b setup cd


----------

